# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ابحث عن صورتك هنا بجد تجدها  --   نرجو مشاركة كل الاعضاء

## محجوب الخير

*كل واحد يختار له رقم من 1 الى 60 



واللي يحب يختار اكثر من رقم عادي



ثم انزل آخر الصفحة وبتشوف صورتك بالرقم الذي اخترته << بدون غش




نرجو ان تكتب الصدق مش  تشووف احسن شي وتقوول 










1 


يلا.. اختار..














































اخترت و الا لا 







الصدق من فضلك 







































بلاغش ..

















ها انتبه



























ما الرقم الذي اخترته




..........





ابحث عنه الآن ..








*






*

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انا اخترت 33
ولقيت نفسى غيور والحمد لله !!!!

تماس :-
بمناسبة غيور دى غندور ويييييييين ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## بحاري

*14
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

14



هههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآى !! :anim-jjd:
وخجلان كده مالك يا بحارى ؟؟
يكونش من السجاير البحارى ؟؟
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا ود البقعه تعال داخل مولد ود الخير ده انشوفك !!
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اخترت 60 بس انا ما غامض انا غامق
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هههههه
اتخيلو انا اخترت الرقم ........
                        	*

----------


## الاستاذ

*اخترت 3 
متكبر 
علي شنو ما عارف
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*هههههههاااااااي

أنا إخترت 24 ...

والله يا ود المحجوب بالغت معاي ...

كورنر :
يا إدارووووو غيرو لي إسمي لعبدالعزيز 66

ضربة جزاء :
بحاري14
تهئ تهئ تهئ

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

هههههه
اتخيلو انا اخترت الرقم ........



51 × الجلافيط

:Smok-0224: :Smok-0224: :Smok-0224:
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا اخترت عشرة 
خخخخ بردان
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بحاري وعبد العزيز هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بحاري وعبد العزيز هههههههههههههههه



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

يعني 51 فينا ...

كويس يا خالد نحن 52 فيك ...

:1 (22): :maaamy:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

يعني 51 فينا ...

كويس يا خالد نحن 52 فيك ...

:1 (22): :maaamy:



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انت عسل والله
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*52


*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*15 انه الرقم المحبب لى لانه كان يحمله المبدع الخلوق خالد احمد المصطفى
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا ود البقعه تعال داخل مولد ود الخير ده انشوفك !!



 هههههههههههههههههههههههههاي 
جيت جاري واخترت 3
لقيت نفسي متكبر
معقولة بس
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*27

























مجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  روح
*

----------


## jafaros

*انا غشيت يا جماعة
:a38::a38::a38::a38::a38:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههاي 
جيت جاري واخترت 3
لقيت نفسي متكبر
معقولة بس



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما معقولة اكيد بس معليش هههههههههههههههه
اتخيلت منظرك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

انا غشيت يا جماعة
:a38::a38::a38::a38::a38:



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تقرر عمل لجنةمحاسبة لجافروز مكونة من :
محجوب الخير رئيسا 
ومرهف عضو ومقرر 
عضوية كل من :
البرنسيسة ممثل بنات المنبر
رياض ممثل المشرفين
طارق حامد ممثل هيئة الشوري
وخالد سليمان ممثل اولاد المنبر ( وين  الراجل دة ؟)
شايق قنوان قالت خاشة ممثلة للمشرفات
واخيرا خالد عيساوي ممثل الادعاء
مافي محامي
انت وبس

















الحكم في الغالب :



















:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k  
:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k
:n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k





















هههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*انا بختار 50 و 13 46
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*انا اخترت الرقم 6

لكن معذب فى شنو وبشنو ما عارف؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## asimayis

*56
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غايتو انا اخترت 54
كفاي كده
*

----------


## عزيز عرديب

*انا اخترت





13






متلصص معقولة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*99
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

99



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله




















تم ضبط حالة غش تانية 















يحال لنفس اللجنة المكونة :club::club::club:



















والحكم في الغالب 


















:14_6_5[1]:













































ههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*1
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

1



 السلام عليكم ورحمة اللع
انت سعيد لانك في منبر مريخاب اون لاين :4698:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

انا اخترت الرقم 6

لكن معذب فى شنو وبشنو ما عارف؟؟؟؟؟



الشوق عذاب ... :DOGPILE:
                        	*

----------

